# How will GPA affect my film school application?



## andy001 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey all!
So I’m getting ready to send my first big apps this fall, and one possibly by this month. I have a 3.18 gpa, I’m wondering how this will affect my application. I have a pretty decent portfolio (wrote/directed/edited/ produced seven short films to date) will my gpa be detrimental to this?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 10, 2019)

As long as your portfolio is strong you should be good. See *Application Tracker* and this doc for data on GPA and admissions:









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




For example using this data we can see the lowest reported Minimum GPA for USC Directing is 3.0. Lowest reported minimum GPA for UCLA - Screenwriting is 2.8.

Having a low GPA certainly doesn't help but it isn't necessarily a deal breaker as plenty of people have gotten accepted with a lower GPA score. (The application tracker is fully searchable and sortable by GPA and admission data)


----------



## andy001 (Jul 10, 2019)

Chris W said:


> As long as your portfolio is strong you should be good. See *Application Tracker* and this doc for data on GPA and admissions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There Will Be HOPE!! So awesome to see all of those, my confidence is back. Thanks Chris!!!


----------



## Kira (Sep 12, 2019)

3.18 is totally fine. As long as you aren't horrifically failing... you are good!


----------

